# Miss Lola Bear



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Where has the year gone? I cannot believe my little baby girl is 1 on Saturday. Here are some recent photos as asked for by Marzi! 

(Work has taken over my life since just after Christmas and I haven't had much time to check in with you guys... I do miss you lot!)

Lola Bear... Please excuse her 'fro! She is getting groomed on Monday. Her coat grows like wildfire these days!


















































She is completely adorable! A really great girl! Very very beautiful as you can see!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh Lola you are so beautiful. Happy Birthday!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola bear I have missed your beautiful face!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So lovely to see lovely Lola and her fluffy legs 
I bet she'd love a puppy friend for her birthday?!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys... She's glad to be back and is enjoying all the admiration! 

Marzi... Mum would love a new puppy... If only I could find the right one! Willow... Fancy a trip to Northern Ireland? Go on Donna... I will pay for a 1st Class ticket..


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like her jumper and love the curl on her head...
It reminds me of that rhyme my mum always used to say to me:
_There once was a girl who had a little curl right in the middle of her forehead.
When she was good she was very, very good,
But when she was bad ...._

Only Lola bear is surely never bad


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We call her Alfalfa! That curl will just not stay down! As for horrid... Hmmm she is displaying teenage tendencies at times and if I remember correctly teenagers can definitely be horrid! Lol!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha, my lola is definitely a teenager now too, I walked into the kitchen last week to find Lola standing in the middle of the kitchen table (never seen her do that before!) liking the butter! I've never seen a dog look so guilty, she jumped straight down, tail between her legs and stayed in her basket for the next few hours looking sheepish! I didn't even need to tell her off!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's hilarious how much they know and never stand isn't it? I have to try hard to be cross, sometimes I feel like giggling she's so comical!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute! Love the one with her sweater she looks so proud


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update .. even with her bits showing .. "Hey give me a tummy rub" on her mind


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

She is beautiful, wee also call Chester alfalfa as he has an identical curl that sticks up although after his recent bath it has changed into curtains!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> She is beautiful, wee also call Chester alfalfa as he has an identical curl that sticks up although after his recent bath it has changed into curtains!


Maybe they are twins! How cute... Matching curls!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice to see her again, really good pictures - even if she does look like a real floozy in some!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol I couldn't resist those ones! She loves letting it all hang out!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice to see you and Lola back on here, lovely pictures


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

*Could this be Lola?*

Hopefully this works!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just sent this pic to you! I saved it too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a pic of two of the boys.. ?Barra and another. Not Chester or Lola! Cute though.. I remember those wee faces. I regret not taking two!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

It really is amazing what you can come across on the Internet! Ha!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know!! Lol!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww Lovely photos of Lola Ruth ...she looks so grown up ....lovely to see Chester on here too.

I remember wee Barra..what happened to Mary, she's not been on here in ages..
I thought Lola and him weren't related in the end even although you initially thought they were...they are so similar. 

Lovely for you all to be catching up again...I'm only in contact with one of Molly's brothers, would love to be in touch with more...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Mairi,

I do think Barra was also related. It's nice to know they are safe and well. Not sure where Mary went. How are you and Molly?


----------

